# Got a new Springfield XDe in today :)



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok - got the very first Springfield XDe that came into the shop here - they put it on the side for me.

I haven't shot it yet - but I did rent one last week, and I liked it. I hope to try it later in the week.

Being that it is a single stack DA/SA just slightly bigger than the Shield - I just had to...


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new XD. Now get out there and shoot... shoot .....shoot that sucker!!!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I hope you like it, and shoot it well!

(I still snicker whenever I see that "Grip Zone" marking on these new XD models, though. I always want to say "Thanks! I was wondering where to grab it!")


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I know - but I don't care much about the "Grip Zone" text. It' actually very grippy. I always put a rubber grip on polymer guns - this is the first one I don't need to


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Man, you're like me and don't know when to stop? :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It' actually very grippy. I always put a rubber grip on polymer guns - this is the first one I don't need to


Agreed.

The one I handled recently had a similar feel to Magpul's AR grip surface texture; grippy without being snaggy. Very functional.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking forward to the range review. While I do own a striker fired handgun and shoot it well(G-22) I'm a DA/SA man myself.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I sold it. I shot it - but I found I prefer the doublestack P2000sk 9mm I have. The XDe is actually the same size as the P2000sk, just a tiny bit thinner. 

Maybe it was the thinner frame - but I found I had to work too hard to hit the center of the target,. The gun was accurate - so, it's not the gun. I just find I don't have to put that much effort into shooting my HK.

Gun is actually same weight at the P2000sk as well. And, I have a 10 round mag in the P2000sk compared to the XDe 8 round magazine (flush mag). In the fornt pocket of my cargo pants - both guns printed about the same. Decided the XDe wasn't for me. I knew I'd never actually carry it in favor of my HK P2000sk.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nothing against Springfield here, but I keep asking myself this: "Why make such a gun hammer fired?" I guess I just don't see the reason, other than they can do it and had not much else to do at the time.

I have owned a couple of the XD pistols in the past, and they were great guns, but I don't think I would have liked the ones I had, hammer fired. JMHO.


----------

